# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Cuối tuần ở Hà Nội đi chơi ở đâu nhỉ?

## littlegirl

Mọi người cho em hỏi cuối tuần ở Hà Nội nên đi chơi ở đâu nhỉ?

----------


## hantt.163

1 số điểm vui chơi cho bạn đây: 

*1- Bến Hàn Quốc, Bến Nhật Bản:* 

    2 cái bến này mọi ng chắc cũng nghe tên nhìu òi. Chỗ này nên đi  vào buổi sáng hoặc buổi chiều muộn. Có thể kéo một lũ ra thuê chiếu ngồi  ăn uống hoặc đi với ai ai đó mà tâm sự, không gian thoáng đãng, mát mẻ.  Con đường ở khu vực này được trang điểm bằng rất nhiều hình vẽ của các  teen thể hiện. Vô cùng sặc sỡ và vui nhộn. Có thể tự vẽ cho mình những  bức hình ở chõ nào còn trống (hic, khá hiếm òi). 

    Có điều mới mẻ: bạn có thể đi xe đạp đôi ở đây, đây là dịch vụ mới khai trương. 

        - Thời gian nên đi: chiều tối hoặc sáng các ngày trong tuần 

        - Đặc biệt: có dịch vụ xe đạp đôi mới khai trương 

*2- Cầu Long Biên 
* 
    Có lẽ nhiều người chưa biết địa điểm này thú vị này đâu. Buổi  tối ra cầu có thể hóng mát. Gió sông Hồng mát lộng. Các bạn có thể rủ  mọt nhóm từ 3-4 người mang theo đồ ăn, thức uống đi, ngồi xuống phần  đường dành cho người đi bộ, dựng xe sát bên cạnh là có thể vừa thưởng  thức đố ăn, vừa có thể ngắm cảnh Hà Nội ban đêm cũng như hưởng thụ làn  gió mát rượi. 

        - Thời gian nên đi: các buổi tối 

        - Đặc biệt: nước cuồn cuộn dưới chân, gió mát trên đầu, quây  quần nhậu nhẹt, ngắm cầu Chương Dương và Hà Nội sáng đèn trong đêm. 

        - Lời khuyên: với các bạn từ nội thành ra cầu thì nên đi qua  sang Gia Lâm rồi vòng lại, kiếm chỗ ngồi giữa cầu (giữa sông). 
* 
3- Làng hoa Đăm, Tây Tựu, Hà Tây* 

    Vượt ngã tư Nhổn chừng 2 cây số, mọi người sẽ thấy hai bên con  đường trải nhựa phẳng lỳ là những cánh đồng hoa bát ngát, rực rỡ của  làng Đăm. Sáng sớm, ngược đường lên Sơn Tây, lẫn trong sương mù, ta thấy  rất nhiều xe máy thồ hoa vào Hà Nội. Chợ hoa làng Đăm họp từ 3 - 4h  sáng, ngợp trời đủ loại hoa, nhiều nhất là hoa hồng, hoa cúc. Khoảng 8 -  9h chợ vãn để sau đó họp lại giữa làng. 

        - Thời gian nên đi: sáng sớm các ngày, đặc biệt các ngày lễ  tết, có thể lên chơi chợ đêm. Ban ngày chỉ thích hợp thăm lang hoa, ngắm  hoa thôi  :Wink:  

*4- Thành Cổ Loa* 

*5- Khu du lịch rừng tự nhiên Bằng Tạ* 
*
6- bãi sông Hồng*  

*7- Công viên Vầng trăng*  

    Tour Hồ Tây by night: giá vé vào cổng 3000đ/người, tất cả các  tối trong tuần tại công viên Mặt Trời- Hồ Tây, bao gồm các dịch vụ cực  kỳ thú vị: Uống cafe trên đu quay khổng lồ, nghe và hoà mình vào vũ điệu  flamenco sôi động, tham gia các trò chơi mạo hiểm và hội chợ... 
    Quá tuyệt đúng ko?  

*8- Bắc Ninh  
* 
    Cuối tuần đi Bắc Ninh, chùa Bút Tháp, chơi bét nhè,một  nơi lý tưởng cho nghệ thuật nhiếp ảnh, cách HN 40km, đi vào mùa  sen là đẹp nhất. Trên đường về có rất nhiều quán ăn ngon. Đặc  biệt là ăn chim ngói nướng 
* 
9. Các khu nghỉ ở Hòa Bình*  

- Tản ĐÀ resort, cách Hà Nội khoảng 60km có thể đi bằng ô tô hoặc xe  máy, đến đấy có bể bơi nước khoáng nóng, lạnh; tắm bùn, ôtô đụng, xe  đạp đôi, thuyền... nhưng giá dịch vụ đắt, nếu đi một ngày chỉ được thuê  từ 13h-18h mà giá rất đắt ->ai mà đi một ngày nên thuê phòng karaoke  để nghỉ cho đỡ đắt 

   - V-resort: Lương Sơn, Hoà Bình, giá cũng khá cao nhưng dịch vụ  tốt hơn Tản Đà resort, có 2 bể bơi trong nhà & ngoài trời, khu vui  chơi trẻ em, chợ... ưu điểm rộng, đồ ăn ngon. 

    - Thanh Thuỷ resort

*10. Các khu du lịch ba vì

-* Ao vua, khoang xanh - suối tiên, đầm long, thác đa, thiên sơn suối ngà*.............

11. Thiên Đường Bảo sơn ( Baoson paradise )* 

Add: Km 8, Láng Hòa Lạc ( An Khánh, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội ) 
Đây là khu vui chơi có thể nói là lớn nhất miền Bắc.

Còn rất nhiều địa điểm khác bạn có thể tham khảo thêm Cuối tuần đi chơi ở đâu? - Cuoi tuan di choi o dau

----------


## thanhmai

Theo mình thì bạn nên đi đến vườn Hoa đào Nhật Tân chụp ảnh,sau đó ra bãi bồi sông Hồng cũng rất vui. Bạn phải nộp vé gửi xe và vé vào vườn hóa. Còn ra bãi bồi sông hồng thì chỉ mất vé một lần dù bạn đi bộ hay gửi xe.
Sau đó bạn có thể ra Hồ Tây ăn kem, rồi ăn bánh tôm Tây Hồ. Bạn cũng có thể di dạo trong công viên bách Thảo, hoặc đi đạp vịt trên Hồ Tây vào buổi chiều cũng rất thú vị.

----------


## buzzbee

Thêm 1 địa chỉ để bạn tham khảo: Đài quan sát Landmark Sky 72 trên nóc tòa nhà Keangnam. Tại đây bạn có thể:

Ngắm đài quan sát: Bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước hình ảnh Hà Nội tuyệt đẹp nhìn từ Đài quan sát ở độ cao 350m.



Phòng tranh 3D: bạn có thể thỏa sức tạo dáng sáng tạo để hóa thân thành các nhân vật trong thế giới tranh 3D.



Phòng tranh Trick Art. Đây là phương pháp vẽ tranh vô cùng phức tạp có thể gây ảo giác cho đôi mắt bạn về cái thực và không thực. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ có được những bức ảnh độc đáo tại đây để làm kỷ niệm.

Xem phim 5D: sẽ đem đến cho bạn cảm giác sống động như đang ở trong phim, giúp bạn thưởng thức phim bằng tất cả các giác quan.



Ngoài ra bạn có thể ngắm mô hình tòa nhà Keangnam trên toàn cầu và mua đồ lưu niệm cũng như thưởng thức 1 số đồ ăn có bán tại đây.

Đây thực sự là một địa chỉ vui chơi mới tại thủ đô, rất phù hợp với những đôi yêu nhau, nhóm bạn đi chơi hoặc các gia đình đưa bé đi chơi dịp cuối tuần.

Bạn có thể gọi cho mình vào số 0903436797 để được tư vấn và đặt vé nhé

----------


## Methinhlinh

Không biết bạn biết địa chỉ này chưa nhưng nếu bạn ở Hà nội thì mình giới thiệu cho bạn 1 nhà hàng Vườn Xoài rất tuyệt bên Long Biên, sát đê Cầu Đuống.
Nhà hàng này có phong cách làng quê Việt Nam, đồ ăn ngon, giá cả bình dân. Nếu gia đình bạn có cháu nhỏ thì chúng sẽ rất thích vì ở đây còn có cả khu vui chơi cho trẻ em. Bố mẹ có thể ngồi ăn uống thoải mái cạnh hồ thoáng mát, không phải lo nghĩ trông trẻ nữa. Đây là một trong những lý do mình rất thích. Ngoài ra nhà hàng còn có phòng hát để xả hơi cho các bố sau khi nhậu quắc cần câu. Các mẹ cũng có thể đi câu thư giãn quanh hồ. Nếu may mắn thì giật được cá bự đem về tha hồ chế biến hi hi..
Địa chỉ nhà hàng Vườn Xoài ở tổ 3 Tình Quang, Giang Biên, Long Biên, HN.
Mình hay đi tắt từ khu đô thị Việt Hưng vào, nếu bạn đến lần đầu thì nên đi theo đường đê vàng. Đi hết Ngô Gia Tự, đến đầu cầu Đuống, rẽ phải theo đường đê vàng khoảng gần 1km thì rẽ phải xuống đê là đến.
Nếu đi đông người bạn nên gọi điện đặt trước vì nhà hàng khá đông khách.
Đt của nhà hàng là 0466729491 hoặc bạn gọi cho anh quản lý 0912015206

----------


## traveltheworld

Chào bạn, hiện mình đang công tác tại Công ty du lịch Fiditour - số 129 Nguyễn Huệ, Q1, TP.HCM.
Mách bạn một số điểm vui chơi cuối tuần ở Hà Nội như sau:
*Con đường tình yêu: Phan Đình Phùng*
Nét đặc biệt của con đường này là con đường duy nhất ở Hà Nội có 2 hàng cây trên một vỉa hè. Hãy tưởng tượng vào một buổi chiều cuối tuần, bạn và người ấy dắt tay nhau đi trên vỉa hè, là vàng rơi trải dưới những bước chân trông chẳng khác gì cảnh lãng mạn trong phim Hàn Quốc “Bản tình ca mùa đông”.
Đến con đường tình yêu là đến với thiên đường quán chè Bobochacha ngon nổi tiếng – nơi dân teen thường lui tới. Đó là thiên đường những quán café nép mình dưới những tán cây cổ thụ xanh tốt. Quán phở 24 cũng nằm trên con đường này…
Từ cầu Long Biên, bạn có thể nhìn thấy cảnh xe cộ qua lại tấp nập ở cầu Chương Dương, được ngắm màu nước sông Hồng và “bị” những cơn gió thổi vào mặt mát rượi. Nếu thích cảm giác mạnh, bạn có thể đứng ở gầm cầu và nhìn xuống dòng nước chảy xiết. Cầu Long Biên cũng là nơi mà rất nhiều ca sĩ chọn làm địa điểm thực hiện video clip.
Đứng ngắm cảnh ở cầu Long Biên mang lại cho ta cảm giác thật thoải mái. Dường như khi đứng trước gió, người ta trở thành những con người hoàn toàn mới. Bao lo âu, suy nghĩ đều bị gió cuốn đi. Trước mắt chỉ còn lại một không gian “mở”, không gian của mơ ước, hi vọng, không gian màu nước sông Hồng.
Một khuôn viên có diện tích tương đối rộng, nhiều cây xanh, những bãi cỏ trải dài là địa điểm lý tưởng để bạn lựa chọn. Cách đó không xa, con đường Phạm Hùng ồn ào và nhiều bụi thì khu vực sân vận động ẩn chứa nét thôn quê dân dã.
Có thể nói khu vực này vừa mang nét hiện đại vừa mang nét cổ điển. Ngồi trên những thảm cỏ, ngắm nhìn một góc thủ đô đang trong quá trình đô thị hóa. Sân vận động hoành tráng, nhà thi đấu môn bơi lội hình con cá heo, đồi “tình nhân”… là những nơi bạn đừng nên bỏ qua.
Chiều chiều, khi gió lên là lúc những tay thả diều bắt đầu “hành động”. Bạn cũng có thể trở thành tay thả diều chuyên nghiệp nếu thường xuyên ghé thăm địa điểm này và bỏ ra một khoản phí khoảng vài chục nghìn là sở hữu một cánh diều xinh đẹp…
*Hồ Linh Đàm                                       * 
Rộng chừng 9,5 ha, chạy từ ven đường Giải Phóng đến tận bán đảo làm nên một con đường đôi ven hồ tuyệt đẹp đi vào khu đô thị Linh Đàm. Hình ảnh người nước ngoài đến từ nhiều nước trên thế giới như Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Hà Lan… đi dạo quanh hồ trở thành một trong những nét đặc trưng nơi đây.
Phía sau những tòa nhà chung cư cao ngất trời là một không gian thoáng đãng và yên tĩnh. Vừa ngắm cảnh, hít thở không khí trong lành và ăn uống tùy thích trên những khoảng trống bên hồ luôn tạo những cảm xúc lạ trong cảm nhận của mỗi người.
*Bến Hàn Quốc*
Nếu đi từ đường Âu Cơ, bạn sẽ qua Chùa Yên, rồi men theo một triền đê thì tới bến. Từ bến, bạn sẽ ngắm được nhiều “kỳ quan” quanh Hồ Tây như Công viên nước với chiếc đu quay khổng lồ, đầm sen tỏa hương ngào ngạt và một chút “bảng lảng sương khói”.
Buổi chiều ngắm hoàng hôn ở Hồ Tây chẳng khác gì ngắm hoàng hôn ở những bãi biển nổi tiếng. Ông mặt trời đỏ quạch lặn dần xuống mặt hồ. Lúc đó chỉ thấy chân trời vô tận và lòng người xao xuyến chẳng muốn rời chân đi về.
*Vườn Bách Thảo*
Vườn Bách thảo được ví như lá phổi xanh của Hà Nội. Đến đây, những người yêu thiên nhiên sẽ được đắm mình trong màu xanh cây lá và những âm thanh của rừng. Những cây cổ thụ lớn bằng vòng tay mấy người ôm là chứng nhân của nhiều biến cố trong lịch sử thủ đô.
Ngay giữa ồn ào phố xá, Bách thảo trở thành một không gian xanh, đủ rộng, đủ yên bình để người ta có thể lạc hẳn vào sự tĩnh lặng rất hiếm hoi của đời sống đô thị.
*Công viên Thống Nhất*
Nằm giữa bốn phố Trần Nhân Tông, Lê Duẩn, Đại Cồ Việt, Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, rộng khoảng 50 ha. Công viên có nhiều bồn hoa bốn mùa phô sắc, những dãy thùy liễu mượt mà, những rặng thông suốt năm xanh thẳm luôn hấp dẫn khách đến tham quan.
Khắp các lối đi đều có những dãy ghế đá nép mình bên vòm hoa, có một dải hồ dành cho những người thích bơi thuyền, có “khu phong lan” với hàng trăm chủng loại, nhiều loài cây cảnh, cây thế và những bể lớn, bể nhỏ thả cá bạc, cá vàng….
Còn rất nhiều địa điểm khác để bạn lựa chọn đi chơi với bạn bè và người ấy vào dịp cuối tuần như Hồ Ngọc Khánh, đường Thanh Niên, Hồ Trúc Bạch, vườn hoa Hướng Dương, công viên Thành Công… Giữa sự ồn ào của đô thị, người ta càng muốn tìm cho mình một nơi để gửi gắm tâm hồn và nghỉ ngơi. Và thiên nhiên mãi là người bạn đồng hành của những ai muốn tìm đến một không gian thoáng đãng và tự nhiên.
Nếu có thời gian nhiều hơn, bạn hãy tham khảo thử một số điểm sau đây nhé: 

Phía Đông có: Bát Tràng, Phù Lãng, chùa Dâu, Bút Tháp, chim trời Bắc Ninh, chùa Bổ Đà, làng gốm Thổ Hà, suối Mỡ...Phía Tây thì có rừng Ba Vì, Ao Vua, Khoang Xanh, Suối Tiên, Hòa Lạc, Đường Lâm, chùa Thầy - Tây Phương - Trầm - Trăm Gian...Phía Bắc thì có phủ Thành Chương, Đại Lải, Thanh Thủy...Phía Nam có Chùa Hương
Chúc bạn vui ! 
Công ty Cổ phần FIDITOUR
 Địa chỉ: 127 - 129 Nguyễn Huệ* Q1* TP.HCM
 Điện thoại: 08.3914.1414
 Yahoo: fiditour_touronline5
 Email: thupham@fiditour.com
 Hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp qua số điện thoại: 0909.640.889 (Ms.Thu)

----------


## Thoyeutinh

Du lịch bụi, phượt, pic nic hay dã ngoại là những hoạt động khám phá và trải nghiệm thú vị đang trở thành trào lưu không chỉ đối với các bạn trẻ mà còn là những kì nghỉ hết sức bổ ích với tất cả mọi người. Những địa điểm du lịch còn hoang sơ nhưng tuyệt đẹp, có rừng, có suối, có sông, có hồ … luôn là điểm đến đầy hấp dẫn. Sỡ hữu những đặc trưng của núi rừng Đồng Mô xanh mướt, Sontinh Camp là bán đảo được thiên nhiên ban tặng cho cảnh sắc sơn thủy hữu tình, rừng cây với nhiều hoa quả, lòng hồ đầy cá, những món ăn lạ mắt, hương vị thơm ngon đặc trưng, con người thân thiện, nhân viên tận tình chu đáo sẽ mang đến cho quý khách sự hài lòng nhất. 

Picnic dã ngoại gần Hà Nội
Click chuột để xem ảnh nguyên cỡ


Với vé vào cửa 30.000/ người : Bạn sẽ được tự do đi thăm quan Sontinhcamp, tự do tham gia các trò chơi có sẵn tại Sontinhcamp như: Cà kheo ống bơ, bịt mắt đập niêu
Bạn cũng có thể tự mang đồ nướng BBQ , cùng gia đình tự nướng những món ăn béo ngậy thơm ngon, hấp dẫn.
Bên cạnh đó còn có những chương trình văn nghệ với các trò chơi tập thể vui nhộn để các gia đình cũng như các thành viên tham gia.

Picnic với gia đình tại Sơn Tinh Camp

Ngoài ra với những đoàn có số lượng người tham gia đông có thể đăng kí đặt một chương trình teambuilding với nhiều trò chơi vui nhộn, hấp dẫn và người quản trò hài hước của Sơn Tinh Camp sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn. Tham khảo một số chương trình teambuilding tại đây

picnic cuối tuần tại sơn tinh camp
picnic với gia đình ngay gần Hà Nội



Để biết thêm chi tiết Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ đến VP Sontinhcamp : P 305- Số 109 Trần Duy Hưng- Trung Hòa- Cầu Giấy- Hà Nội.
Điện thoại: 04 66822065

----------

